# snowboard goggles, MX goggles...whats the difference?



## musky (Jul 21, 2007)

Forgive me for asking what might be a silly question, but is there a difference? If so, what is it?
If I need to go with MX specialized goggles, are there any you would recommend? 
Thanks


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

In the case of Smith, the difference is marketing. Some of the ski/board goggles we sell at the ski shop are the same as their mx goggles, just different names and frame colors.

I think the Smith blue mirrored "sensor" lens is great, bright light or flat. Some frame styles may not work with some helmets, so bring your helmet when you go to try them on.


----------



## Tah (Mar 11, 2006)

Bike goggles have a touch more ventalation in some models and then most have a single lens vs the dual lens that snow goggles take.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

Tear off posts.


----------



## ddraewwg (Jul 22, 2004)

Depends....you can get just as nice MX goggles as snowboard ones, however it's not just marketing schemes....it's a difference of use as well although subtle. 

MX goggles do not have to be as refined as snowboard ones. If you're boarding, it's absolutely necessary to have dual lens. For MX, not so much. Nice but not absolutely necessary. 

Snowboard goggles are also designed with peripheral vision in mind. With MX, your helmet blocks out your periphery anyways so it does not matter. Yes, snowboarders wear helmets but unlike MX helmets, the snowboard goggles don't "sit" inside the helmet so it won't block out your periphery. For boarding, your field of vision is much more important than for MX. 

I would also not want to buy expensive goggles for MX. There's much more risk to damage/scratches to waste on $100 lenses. There's no way to really prevent it cuz even if you don't bite it, your goggles are going to collect dust/dirt/grime, etc. They're gonna get scratches much more easily than snowboarding just because of the nature of the sport. 

Of course the companies want to sell you the nicest, most blinged out set of goggles for either sport....that's their job....to make money. :thumbsup: So if you choose to buy the most expensive goggle....then you're falling for the marketing schemes. Don't get 'em IMO.


----------



## musky (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for the tips.
I've been looking around for a decent deal, but I haven't had much luck. I'll keep lookin though


----------



## bmh2005 (Mar 26, 2007)

The only real difference between the two are the lenses. The snowboarding lenses seem to offer more ventilation and tints for various conditions. 

I used to race motocross for about 5 years and I always used the Oakley O Frame. It works great! I really like Oakleys laminated tear offs, which is basically 7 or so tearoff attached to eachother to prevent water and dirt and stuff form getting in between the tear offs and also to allow more tear offs to be places on the googles. I use the same goggles for when I go snowboarding too. I just change the lense to a different tint lense and they work well.

So basically I would recommend the Oakley O frame goggles. They run for 35 bucks or so a piece. You can get other tinted lenses for like 4 dollars or so a piece (except for the polarized ones which will be more). I would usually keep a clear, smoke, and amber set of lenses.


----------



## alex55 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Foam*

Is there any difference between the face foams? I have worn my snowboard goggles and they seem kind of hot and accumulate sweet fast.


----------



## spadmike (Oct 6, 2008)

help me can i use my snow goggles for biking


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

yes, yes you can.


----------



## NorcoTweek (May 19, 2009)

sweet, thanks for the info, i was gonna ask the same thing, i bike and snowboard and i was just thinking well do i spend money on getting both or just one, i know that there is a lens diff but the $$$ was the big issue.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

moto goggles have less material above the brow to fit in under the helmet. Try using ski goggles on a dirtbike and the pressure put on the bridge of the nose sucks


----------



## Vegas988 (Sep 30, 2011)

Snowboard goggles seem to have thicker pads and no tear off post. I ride mx and I can say the Oakley crowbar goggles are my favorite so far. Nicely vented but never see any dust inside the lense when I clean them!


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

What's the difference between ski an snowboard goggles?


----------



## MuttX7 (Oct 9, 2011)

aalina said:


> According to me bike goggles have a touch more ventalation in some models and then most have a single lens vs the dual lens that snow goggles take.so i think you got my point


The Scott goggles I used to wear when I use to woods ride were dual pane lenses. I think most of your better ones are.


----------

